# Ian Steppler and Cory Stevens Discussion



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

...and the follow-up with Ian conducting 24-hour hygiene testing on 15 of his colonies:


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks. Similar to Randy Oliver, when he finds an infested colony, treats it and requeens. 

AI with drone selection from his best VSH colonies.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

AR1 said:


> AI with drone selection from his best VSH colonies.


To clarify, I do not believe that Ian is currently doing II- here is a couple quotes from him in the comments from the video:

Q: _'So you found some awesome queens but what about controlling what drones the awesome queens are mated with?'_

A:_ 'Good point but remember, continual selection will promote more drones as such'

Q: 'Thank you for this informative follow up of the yesterday video. Please keep us informed how the daughters of the selected queens behave. Will you use artificial insemination to get offsprings of the best two queens?'_

A: _'Just continual one more annual breeder selection criteria'_

Meaning I understand his current philosophy is to let his stock supply the drones for his operation via natural mating not unlike the approach of Dr. Kefuss.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

He specifically states that he is collecting drones that return to his best hives. Minute 57-58. He has a drone screen to prevent them from reentering the hive and he catches them outside. This doesn't guarantee that every drone is from that hive, since drones drift a lot, but most of the drones used for insemination should be from that hive.

He also uses drone frames in some hives to increase drone production from his selected queens. Minute 58.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

AR1 said:


> He specifically states that he is collecting drones that return to his best hives.


AR1:

I will admit- I was stumped for awhile until I just realized that you are talking about Cory's breeding efforts in Post #3 and my response in Post #4 was about Ian's breeding program- so yes, you are right that Cory is utilizing II- I apologize for the confusion.

Russ

p.s. In the Cory Steven's video, Ian asks about the suitability of an open-mated resistance breeding program at about the 1:04 mark.


----------

